# Insulin Training..??



## Mrutkowski18 (Feb 3, 2012)

So I have a patient who was newly diagnosed with diabetes and during his office visit the doctor did one-on-one "insulin training" with the patient.
Does anyone know the appropriate CPT code for this? 
And also, would I use a counseling ICD-9 code to link that CPT code to? Or just link it to the diabetes code?


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 3, 2012)

It will be part of the E&M.


----------



## Mrutkowski18 (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh, no additional codes are needed?


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 3, 2012)

no there is no code for the physician to give training to the patient on insulin administration.  The is a HCPC II code for diabetic counseling, but it will be bundled with the E&M and it may not be accepted by all payers.  there is a code (98960) for education and training for patient self management but it is for non physician/practicioner use only and will bundle into the ov with most carriers.  I know of no other code that could be used and it really is part of the plan of care which is part of the E&M.


----------



## Mrutkowski18 (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh alright well that does make sense! I did see the code you were refering to but I didn't think it was appropriate. Ok thank you for your help!


----------

